# Jalopnik Reviews the Q7 4.2 TDI



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

_Quote »_326 horsepower, 550 lb.ft. or torque, 0-62 mph in 6.4 seconds, top speed of 146 mph, acres of leather, panoramic sunroof, auto-manual six speed, multi-setting air suspension, power everything, parking assist... the Audi Q7 4.2 TDI practically bribes its occupants into loving it. It's hard to provide an objective review of a car which seems to do everything better than any other car in its class. Spending time with the Q7 oil burner, you get the distinct feeling we are getting the shaft with the gasoline versions.

* Full Story *


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Jalopnik Reviews the Q7 4.2 TDI ([email protected])*

Yeah; 326hp/560ft. lbs sounds nice in a v8 TDI; I wish Audi and VW were bringing it to the USA vs. the v6 TDI. The way it stands, the v10 TDI Touareg's 313hp/554ft.lbs (360hp/642ft.lbs w/O.CT's ecu reflash) is as good as it gets in the USA










_Modified by ehd at 4:36 AM 2-15-2008_


----------

